# Hatake Kakashi vs Hatake Sakumo



## Luftwaffles (Feb 19, 2013)

Who wins hype-wise? The White Fang or The Copycat Ninja?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 19, 2013)

Considering the only one to mention his father was a to-be highly knowledgable Minato, and almost every ninja Kakashi encounters knows of the "Copy Ninja" "Sharingan Kakashi" "The Legendary Hatake Kakashi" i'd assume he would have the advantage.

The sharingan is really what makes it for him, it's a rare dojutsu gem that Kakashi abused and trained to a high level and it's the reason most of the ninja world knows him. His father didn't have it, and Kakashi wouldn't be as popular if he didn't have it either. A rare trademark ability leaves impressions on people, far exceeding that of normal advanced Ninjutsu (likely what his father practiced).


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 19, 2013)

Didn't Chiyo mistake Kakashi for his Father?


----------



## Magician (Feb 19, 2013)

Sakumo has absolutely no feats. Come on, man 

By hype Sakumo wins, though. They said he's on the same level as the Legendary Sannin


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 19, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Sakumo has absolutely no feats. Come on, man
> 
> By hype Sakumo wins, though. They said he's on the same level as the Legendary Sannin


Respect doesn't really mean hype in power. 

And let's be honest, the only people who knew of the Sanin where ninja from the leaf. Kakashi's hype has reached ninja across the five countries by the word of Nagato, Kakuzu and Demon Zabuza. 

Also, the Raikage and his inferiors alike:
Sannin

Also, Kakashi is on Sanin level. Such was obvious when Jiraiya traded insider information on the Akatsuki with him as early as pre-skip. Jiraiya deeply respected his mastery.


----------



## Magician (Feb 19, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> Respect doesn't really mean hype in power.
> 
> And let's be honest, the only people who knew of the Sanin where ninja from the leaf. Kakashi's hype has reached ninja across the five countries by the word of Nagato and Kakuzu.
> 
> Also, Kakashi is on Sanin level.



Some translations say power. The wikia says it also, but it doesn't really matter. Sakumo has no feats, why is this thread made?


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 19, 2013)

Kakashi's hype seems better to me; while no one directly compared him the Sannin in part 2-it's common sense that he reached that level a while back.

Deidara noted that Kakashi's Mangekyo-Sharingan was on the same level as Itachi's; keep in mind this was when Kakashi hadn't mastered his jutsu. Kakashi has mastered his MS to such an extent that he can now warp himself; he can execute his jutsu so fast that even Obito was completely fooled when Kakashi warped Naruto. Pain noted that Kakashi was far too dangerous and would pose a threat to Akatasuki if he wasn't dealt with-this was before Pain even witnessed Kakashi using the Mangekyo-Sharingan. Obito praised his speed. And then we have the whole thing about the new generation surpassing the old.

By potrayal and feats-Kakashi has the edge.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Feb 19, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Some translations say power. The wikia says it also, but it doesn't really matter. Sakumo has no feats, why is this thread made?



Because it's a hype thread.....


----------



## Ghost (Feb 19, 2013)

By hype Sakumo >= Sannin

Hard to tell.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 19, 2013)

Sakumo was hyped up to be on the same level as the Sannin by one person, Minato. Back then they prolly wasn't as strong as we have seen them now so yeah, how strong you think they might have been would shape this hype. 

Kakashi has been hyped as a good person to become Hokage by Shikaku,the Fire Daimyō, everyone else at the meeting bar Danzo, most in the leaf,the Kazekage Gaara, and the Raikage himself,A.

I'd say with Kakashi being pretty much mention/agreed to Kakashi being the next Hokage by so many people should give Kakashi the win in the hype department.


----------



## Shinryu (Feb 19, 2013)

Bijuu size Kamui gg


----------



## crisler (Feb 19, 2013)

I think Kakashi takes it now.

Start of part2 probably made them similar.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 19, 2013)

Sukomo was hyped as stronger than all 3 Sannin combined. However there is nothing to back up that hype, so who knows if Kishi still has that idea in mind or not.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Feb 20, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Sakumo has absolutely no feats. Come on, man
> 
> By hype Sakumo wins, though. They said he's on the same level as the Legendary Sannin


By feats so far, Kakashi is much stronger than Tsunade (not physically, but overall). With Kamui I'd say he's lumped right in with Orochimaru and Jiraiya.


----------



## Legendary Madara (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes Sakumo is said to be as strong if not stronger than the legendary Sannin but I would put Kakashi on the same level. He is stronger than Tsunade, and I would say he is right up there with Orochimaru and Jiraiya.


----------



## fathel (May 17, 2016)

Legendary Madara said:


> Yes Sakumo is said to be as strong if not stronger than the legendary Sannin but I would put Kakashi on the same level. He is stronger than Tsunade, and I would say he is right up there with Orochimaru and Jiraiya.


jiraiya is way stronger then orochimaro and tsunade


----------

